# Final verdict, please help!



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

These are my final choices for an "all-around" pier spinning rod. I appreciate any thoughts/feedback and would also take advisement on a quality reel to balance your recommendation. I would use the rod primarily for bait fishing for halibut, reds, snook type size fish, but want to be able to handle something larger if it bites. I have a freshwater medium type spinning rod for smaller species, so this would be considered the next level up!

Ugly Stik Tiger. 7' 1/2-6 oz. 10-50 lb
Ugly Stik Big Water 7 1/4-4 oz. 12-30 lb
Ugly Stik Big Water 8' 3/4-3 oz. 10-25 lb
Ugly Stik Big Water 8' 1-4 oz. 12-20 lb


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

I would go with the 8' rod. The extra length will help you if a fish takes a run under the pier. A penn 5500ss would be a good medium for your selected fish, you can get good deals on them too if you look on here or eBay.


----------



## Rpbustillo (Oct 4, 2012)

Academy off Davis hwy in pensacola has a penn spin fisher 850 combo, it's a great deal and can handle plenty of larger fish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like either one of the 8ft big water rods would work. Just test each out and see which action feels better to you. If you want, you can take a 2oz weight tied on 2-3ft piece of fishing line into the store with you. Tie it to the top eye, and you can see how the tip of the rod reacts to the weight. And no, do not try casting.. You could put an eye out!


----------

